
Top 15 commands for data Manipulation in R - eMumbaBlog
http://emumba.com/blog/2017-03-13-top-15-commands-for-data-manipulation-in-r/
======
eMumbaBlog
R is one of the most widely used programming languages for data and
statistical analysis. At eMumba we use R heavily to make sense out of data, to
find patterns and for general exploratory data analysis.
[http://emumba.com/blog/2017-03-13-top-15-commands-for-
data-m...](http://emumba.com/blog/2017-03-13-top-15-commands-for-data-
manipulation-in-r/)

